# Exotics off topic thread



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay so all the other major sections have an in forum off topic so I thought it would be a good idea to put one in here. Stops me taking other people's threads off topic (sorry everyone *wince*) when I am baiting Colin 

Colin, off topic thread! You can post all your lovelies in here.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good idea hun! You little smartie you!

Ok, just for you......

Darwin









Tia









Lolly (Chihuahua), Daisy (Boston Terrier) & Joe (jack Russell terrier)









Zander (cream point Siamese) & Clio (chocolate tortie point Siamese)









Lola (Blue-Fronted Amazon)









Jaffa (Sun Conure) & Spike (Black-Headed Caique)









Charlie (Hermanns Tortoise)









Chester (Red-Footed Tortoise)









Kenny (Yemen Chameleon)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix, it doesn't look like this thread is working.........help it! :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I will help :lol2:

Can I have Tia please??? I love her :flrt:


----------



## bianca_dee (May 21, 2010)

This will be a good idea!  It's kind of like a necessity.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry Colin was away most of the weekend 1) going out with my wingman and 2) suffering from an extremely bad hangover at the weekend because I matched the wingman drink for drink. Bad idea. 
Your brood are all :flrt: Darwin is the best - great name too! 

Cute little dogs too Bostons have the funniest faces but I am a big dog person myself. 

I'll have to get some pics of my lot up here not that I currently keep any exotics...


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> You little smartie you!


Ooo should I be a red one or a blue one?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

so what we being off topic about!

I like manga... there thats off topic!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Manga or Hentai :whip: :whistling2: Oh wait, this isn't an 18+...

I had a friend at college that used to draw his own manga. He was pretty talented. Did some manga based art for his exam finals and did well (got an A). I love the colours they tend to use. The restricted palette works really well. Got to love the bright blue. 

My random question (based on Colin calling me a smartie) is...

If you could be any sweet what would you be and why? 

I'd have to be a turkish delight (oh the irony) sweet (ish?), squishy, a bit nutty and slightly exotic. I am part Greek hence the irony re turkish....

.. you don't know how hard it was to come up with a clean comment on that. I struggled. I don't know what it is about being at work but I am going to guess it is the boredom that makes me daft and somewhat immature. Well ok, I am daft often....most of the time... nearly always but not immature normally. Honest!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I would be a blue smartie, they're insane :whistling2:

That was "clean" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would be nut brittle a bit crunchy and extremely nutty:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> I will help :lol2:
> 
> Can I have Tia please??? I love her :flrt:


Noooooooooooooooooo...............who else would pee on me??? <eep, dont answer that!!>


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Erm, a sweet, a sweet.................

I think I would be a foam shrimp - a little bit camp, bright, fruity, sweet :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo...............who else would pee on me??? <eep, dont answer that!!>


Kinky boy  Maybe I should just ask Clark to dish the dirt ...  On that note I am sulking cause he hasn't graced my thread with his presence *humph*



Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, a sweet, a sweet.................
> 
> I think I would be a foam shrimp - a little bit camp, bright, fruity, sweet :mf_dribble: :lol2:


Foam shrimp rock! : victory: Its the foam bananas I can't stand. Euch!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Kinky boy  Maybe I should just ask Clark to dish the dirt ...  On that note I am sulking cause he hasn't graced my thread with his presence *humph*
> 
> 
> 
> Foam shrimp rock! : victory: Its the foam bananas I can't stand. Euch!


 
I will get Clark to get his arse on ths thread then hehe


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So you are the be-trousered one then? There was me thinking Clark was the boss


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> So you are the be-trousered one then? There was me thinking Clark was the boss


I let him think that.... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Uber :lol2: so where is this darling OH of yours? I'm beginning to get a complex because he won't come on my thread!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Uber :lol2: so where is this darling OH of yours? I'm beginning to get a complex because he won't come on my thread!


I will get him to come & say hi wen he's next online


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I will help :lol2:
> 
> Can I have Tia please??? I love her :flrt:


No way on this earth!!! She belongs to us!



Nix said:


> Manga or Hentai :whip: :whistling2: Oh wait, this isn't an 18+...
> 
> I had a friend at college that used to draw his own manga. He was pretty talented. Did some manga based art for his exam finals and did well (got an A). I love the colours they tend to use. The restricted palette works really well. Got to love the bright blue.
> 
> ...


Errrr, Turkish delight! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo...............who else would pee on me??? <eep, dont answer that!!>


Something you wanna tell me?



Zoo-Man said:


> Erm, a sweet, a sweet.................
> 
> I think I would be a foam shrimp - a little bit camp, bright, fruity, sweet :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


CAMP is definitely right!



Nix said:


> Kinky boy  Maybe I should just ask Clark to dish the dirt ...  On that note I am sulking cause he hasn't graced my thread with his presence *humph*
> 
> 
> 
> Foam shrimp rock! : victory: Its the foam bananas I can't stand. Euch!


Oh don't sulk!! Colin hogs the laptop all the time!!!



Nix said:


> So you are the be-trousered one then? There was me thinking Clark was the boss


Oh i do! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> I let him think that.... :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I let you think, you let me think that! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol that wasn't the slightest bit complicated at the end there Clark. Thanks for graceing the thread with your presence *here is your pedestal*.

Colin ...camper than a row of pink shrimps.. I mean tents :lol2:

You two are rather funny


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BTW Nix, Clark is the one who wont let me have Meerkats!!! How mean is that??? :devil:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> BTW Nix, Clark is the one who wont let me have Meerkats!!! How mean is that??? :devil:


We've no more space, so you can't have any!!!

Did i mention we've no space!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awww poor Colin, Clark is so mean! :devil: :whistling2: You guys don't actually need a living room though right? As long as you have a bed to sleep in .... so why not build a meerkat den in there 

Must haves zee Meeeeerkats!

Btw Colin - I thought you said you let Clark think he is wearing the trousers. If you really do like you think (so not true  ) put your foot down! *sits back and watches the pretty fireworks* "...ooo pink...that must have been Colin going up in smoke"


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Oh don't sulk!! Colin hogs the laptop all the time!!!


I am certain he would trade the laptop for meerkats...:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Awww poor Colin, Clark is so mean! :devil: :whistling2: You guys don't actually need a living room though right? As long as you have a bed to sleep in .... so why not build a meerkat den in there
> 
> Must haves zee Meeeeerkats!
> 
> Btw Colin - I thought you said you let Clark think he is wearing the trousers. If you really do like you think (so not true  ) put your foot down! *sits back and watches the pretty fireworks* "...ooo pink...that must have been Colin going up in smoke"


:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

No room for meerkats but how about an almost 25 year old that can cook?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> No room for meerkats but how about an almost 25 year old that can cook?


Thats Clark! He is 24 & a whiz in the kitchen! :lol2:

A cleaner could be useful though.......:whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn you Clark for being so domesticated! 

:lol2:I am practically a live in cleaner in the place I live in now. Its a big 6 bed place and I'm not sure that any of the people I live with have ever cleaned anything since I have lived there.Its not that I get around to all the cleaning before them. They are just gross


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Damn you Clark for being so domesticated!
> 
> :lol2:I am practically a live in cleaner in the place I live in now. Its a big 6 bed place and I'm not sure that any of the people I live with have ever cleaned anything since I have lived there.Its not that I get around to all the cleaning before them. They are just gross


I hate cleaning, but its a necessry evil. :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I hate cleaning, but its a necessry evil. :devil:


Cleaning I don't mind. It is ironing that gets me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Cleaning I don't mind. It is ironing that gets me!


Clark does our ironing! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Where the hell did you find Clark? Can I borrow him?:whistling2: No point offering 'favours' in return I'm about as far from your type as you can get :lol2: what do you want in exchange? And no, I don't have any meerkats! I don't suppose he has an equally well domesticated brother?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Where the hell did you find Clark? Can I borrow him?:whistling2: No point offering 'favours' in return I'm about as far from your type as you can get :lol2: what do you want in exchange? And no, I don't have any meerkats! I don't suppose he has an equally well domesticated brother?


I grew Clark in a test tube!

And neither of his 2 younger brothers are domesticated!!! :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I grew Clark in a test tube!
> 
> And neither of his 2 younger brothers are domesticated!!! :lol2:


hmm <24 is a bit young but I could have :whip: them into shape if they are good looking enough  I'm sure not a patch on your Clark though. You guys are too cute.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> hmm <24 is a bit young but I could have :whip: them into shape if they are good looking enough  I'm sure not a patch on your Clark though. You guys are too cute.


Awww :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> No room for meerkats but how about an almost 25 year old that can cook?


Sorry! I'm the king of our kitchen!!!!  :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Zoo-Man said:


> Thats Clark! He is 24 & a whiz in the kitchen! :lol2:
> 
> A cleaner could be useful though.......:whistling2:


Oh yes a cleaner would be useful!



Nix said:


> Where the hell did you find Clark? Can I borrow him?:whistling2: No point offering 'favours' in return I'm about as far from your type as you can get :lol2: what do you want in exchange? And no, I don't have any meerkats! I don't suppose he has an equally well domesticated brother?


I found him! No you can't borrow me!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've got 2 younger brother's and both are in relationships!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Sorry! I'm the king of our kitchen!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Oh yes a cleaner would be useful!
> ...


:Na_Na_Na_Na: Re your other brothers, my OH said my house doesn't have room for any more pets anyway. 

Re cleaner: Wouldn't want to put you out of a job Clark.

Re you finding Colin - attracted to a hopeless cause?  

If you are so good in the kitchen when am I coming over for dinner?:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
Also with you being the king of the kitchen does that make Colin a queen in the kitchen


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: Re your other brothers, my OH said my house doesn't have room for any more pets anyway.
> 
> Re cleaner: Wouldn't want to put you out of a job Clark.
> 
> ...


Colin is just a queen fullstop!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Colin is just a queen fullstop!


Your only jealous! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Now now ladies, hand bags away! 

So bods, what is new? I am completely knackered today having spent 6 hours last night cleaning, I got in at half 6 and finished at 00:30 ish. 3 hours were for a deep clean of the kitchen. The others for doing the rest of the house (it is a big place). My housemates are so gross. I went in to hoover their rooms as I know they won't be back before the people come round to view the house this evening and I could barely get in them. Stank like a gym locker room. Was seriously gross! So they got the first square metre by the door done for them (as far as I could get in with the hoover) and they will have to deal with the landlady. :devil: she is quite the force to be reckoned with but fortunately I am on her good side. *phew* 

Ah well, more sorting ready for moving tonight and then off to the pub with a bunch of mates, very much looking forward to it. 

Anyone got plans coming up?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey hun, sounds like your housemates need a visit from Kim & Aggie! 

We haven't been up to much. We went to Southampton yesterday to collect a breeding group of Horsfield Tortoises. They are fab!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

How are you getting on with your Horsfields? I am now back from holiday and in the middle of moving house. My menagerie is staying with a friend who has now doubled his collection for a fortnight! Hopefully I can get them all moved into the new place ASAP.

All this lovely weather and I just want to be outside! I hate moving!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The new tortoises have settled in well, hoping for eggs in a few weeks.

I have only had to move house once before, when I left my parents to live where I am now. But me & Clark have put our name down with the housing association to get a new place. There just no nice places available at the moment though. Oh well.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I have lost count. I think this is my 16th move. Although I didn't have to do all the hard work for the first 7 or so! Sigh. How nice to have only moved once. 

Glad the new torts are ok. Baby torts are so very cute. Some friends of mine called theirs pip cause it was so tiny! Hope you get some hatchies  If so, mucho snaps please!

I am getting very giddy about going over to Africa's on the 17th to look at all of her and J's lovelies. Can't wait! Raccoon hugs with oreo for me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I have lost count. I think this is my 16th move. Although I didn't have to do all the hard work for the first 7 or so! Sigh. How nice to have only moved once.
> 
> Glad the new torts are ok. Baby torts are so very cute. Some friends of mine called theirs pip cause it was so tiny! Hope you get some hatchies  If so, mucho snaps please!
> 
> I am getting very giddy about going over to Africa's on the 17th to look at all of her and J's lovelies. Can't wait! Raccoon hugs with oreo for me!


I hope I get some eggies soon too!

And you better steal Bibi the Meerkat from Sallie's for me!!! I must have her!!! Don't you forget!!! I mean it!!! Do it!!! Remember!!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bibi, got it  I wonder if she will mind sharing a bag with baby anoushka raccoon.

We aren't planning to steal your pets honest Sallie :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Bibi, got it  I wonder if she will mind sharing a bag with baby anoushka raccoon.
> 
> We aren't planning to steal your pets honest Sallie :whistling2:


Not much we're not! hahaha


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel like christmas has come early. My new fibre optic broadband was installed yesterday (so I am back - woo hoo) and going to Sallie & John's on Saturday *does a little dance*. Can't wait. Anyone else got awesome plans this weekend?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I feel like christmas has come early. My new fibre optic broadband was installed yesterday (so I am back - woo hoo) and going to Sallie & John's on Saturday *does a little dance*. Can't wait. Anyone else got awesome plans this weekend?


On Saturday, we are having a party/buffet/bbq at Clark's mum's house for his sister's 21st birthday. I expect to be pretty merry. hehe

And remember Nic, I want that Meerkat!!! :whip:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds good. Have a cold cider and a hot sausage (ahem!) for me. 

I got it, Bibi the meerkat


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Sounds good. Have a cold cider and a hot sausage (ahem!) for me.
> 
> I got it, Bibi the meerkat


Thats it, but beware, Sallie knows Im after Bibi, so use your cunning & stealth. You will be richly rewarded................with magic beans.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Magic beans...*

...would love some of those.

Nite all,

Dave


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> ...would love some of those.
> 
> Nite all,
> 
> Dave


Hooray, another poster! I was starting to think it was just me, Clark & Nix in this thread. :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Quick, jump on him and tie him down before he gets away! Maybe we should rename this the Nix & Colin talk crap thread. Commentary by Clark! 

Hmm *dubious face* what do your magic beans do?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Good idea hun! You little smartie you!
> 
> Ok, just for you......
> 
> ...


Can I just say....

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can I just say....
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:


Hiya Meg, not seen you post for a while hun. How are you? x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Quick, jump on him and tie him down before he gets away! Maybe we should rename this the Nix & Colin talk crap thread. Commentary by Clark!
> 
> Hmm *dubious face* what do your magic beans do?


 
I lassooed him last night. He'll be back......

Clark is in York today at his sister's army barracks with his mum for some ceremony or something. Im left at home all alone, I must feed myself & its thundering outside. :gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya Meg, not seen you post for a while hun. How are you? x



I haven't long had much access to the computer, and now that I have I am busy sorting things out for this years displays (school holidays means fair and display season, for some reason a lot of people are approaching us for displays for village fates and open days etc :gasp so I haven't been posting a lot. I am all good ta, just very bored and very tired!! You? x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I haven't long had much access to the computer, and now that I have I am busy sorting things out for this years displays (school holidays means fair and display season, for some reason a lot of people are approaching us for displays for village fates and open days etc :gasp so I haven't been posting a lot. I am all good ta, just very bored and very tired!! You? x


Thats cool that you will be doing some displays. Wish I was closer. I want to get back into BOP in the future, I miss it.

Im ok, just getting peed off with the continual boredom of being jobless & having no money. x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats it, but beware, Sallie knows Im after Bibi, so use your cunning & stealth. You will be richly rewarded................with magic beans.


:gasp: *slaps Colins wrists* Rafiki is the friendly one Kibibi only loves J and me :2thumb: the virginia opossums are taming up nicely ready for cuddles Nix


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats cool that you will be doing some displays. Wish I was closer. I want to get back into BOP in the future, I miss it.
> 
> Im ok, just getting peed off with the continual boredom of being jobless & having no money. x



Yeah, in theory, it's enjoyable, I'm not so sure how long I will be able to tolerate people asking "is it real" "does it bite" and "what does it eat" haha :whistling2: For some reason being fairly young makes me more approachable to young kids/teens as well so I get a lot of silly questions, like "has it ever had it's feet cut off before (pointing to Todd's anklets and rings)" :lol2: You shooould get back into BOP at some point! In the mean time if you're ever down this way you're welcome to drop by and see/fly ours! The Barn Owl chick we got last year is being trained for flying and displays so once we get another transmitter (a matter of scraping considering we're also rebuilding all of the mews/aviaries at the moment!!) hopefully he will be free flying too. :flrt: 
Bless ya hun. x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> :gasp: *slaps Colins wrists* Rafiki is the friendly one Kibibi only loves J and me :2thumb: the virginia opossums are taming up nicely ready for cuddles Nix


*OOUCH!* 

Nix has her orders Sallie! She knows what she must do!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Yeah, in theory, it's enjoyable, I'm not so sure how long I will be able to tolerate people asking "is it real" "does it bite" and "what does it eat" haha :whistling2: For some reason being fairly young makes me more approachable to young kids/teens as well so I get a lot of silly questions, like "has it ever had it's feet cut off before (pointing to Todd's anklets and rings)" :lol2: You shooould get back into BOP at some point! In the mean time if you're ever down this way you're welcome to drop by and see/fly ours! The Barn Owl chick we got last year is being trained for flying and displays so once we get another transmitter (a matter of scraping considering we're also rebuilding all of the mews/aviaries at the moment!!) hopefully he will be free flying too. :flrt:
> Bless ya hun. x


Yes, its amazing the stupid misconceptions & beliefs that some people have about BOP & not only from the kids! 

Maybe when we are better financially & we have moved to a house with a bigger more secure garden, I will get a Harris Hawk or a Common Buzzard. And thanks for the offer hun, I would like that very much. x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> *OOUCH!*
> 
> Nix has her orders Sallie! She knows what she must do!


Failed attempt Bibi is still here!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Failed attempt Bibi is still here!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


Ggggrrrrrr, just wait til that Nix shows her face here next! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bibi did let me fuss her but definitely wanted to stick with her mum. Sallie is Rafiki the #2 boy? He was lovely. Everybody say awwwh!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Bibi did let me fuss her but definitely wanted to stick with her mum. Sallie is Rafiki the #2 boy? He was lovely. Everybody say awwwh!
> 
> image


Don't even talk to me!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hands Colin back the teddy he just threw out of the cot*


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't even talk to me!!!!! :devil:


Yes that's right, Jambo is #1 Rafiki #2 :2thumb: 
Go on Colin you know you want to give a great BIG Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> *Hands Colin back the teddy he just threw out of the cot*


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Yes that's right, Jambo is #1 Rafiki #2 :2thumb:
> Go on Colin you know you want to give a great BIG Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:whistling2:


I want to give a great big :bash: for Nix's failed attempt! 

I think her punishment should be to post a pic of her dressed as Lady Gaga! :whip:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lady Gaga eh? Well next time there is a fancy dress night out I will go with that!

Sadly my punishment is not whisking away Anoushka. What a cutie. Luffs raccoonies now! Tinkerbell the skunk and her fella are now also on my 'borrow' list plus Sallie's little poley ferret. She looks like her nose has been dipped in milk!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Lady Gaga eh? Well next time there is a fancy dress night out I will go with that!
> 
> Sadly my punishment is not whisking away Anoushka. What a cutie. Luffs raccoonies now! Tinkerbell the skunk and her fella are now also on my 'borrow' list plus Sallie's little poley ferret. She looks like her nose has been dipped in milk!


:lol2: Can't wait to see any future pics then! I need an excuse to dress up as Lady Gaga too! :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sallie what is your new ferret kit called? She was lufferly :wub:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Sallie what is your new ferret kit called? She was lufferly :wub:


Her name is Amber


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah yes!

Can I ask who you got her from? She exactly the kind of ferret I want. Love the poleys! Anyone got any advice about keeping ferrets outside as I only know about indoors? Cheers


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> Can I ask who you got her from? She exactly the kind of ferret I want. Love the poleys! Anyone got any advice about keeping ferrets outside as I only know about indoors? Cheers


She was off preloved from a lady in Stoke on Trent, someone else picked her up for me so can't say exactly wherewithout asking her, she said it was a brilliant place all of the animals were really well looked after. She had silvers and angoras too, bet the advert is still on there:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> Can I ask who you got her from? She exactly the kind of ferret I want. Love the poleys! Anyone got any advice about keeping ferrets outside as I only know about indoors? Cheers


I used to have ferrets who lived outside. I had a sandy hob who was an old boy from the RSPCA who I called Logan Then I got him a friend, a polecat hob baby, who I called Gambit. When Logan's age meant his quality of life was too poor, I had him PTS. Then I got another rescue ferret as a friend for Gambit, a sandy hob who I named Cain. 

They lived in a large rabbit hutch in the garden. Until 2 huge American Bulldogs from nextdoor broke through a fence panel, smashed their way into the hutch & took the boys from me.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So a large rabbit hutch with a run should be ok? I'm thinking two poley jills as then they will have company. Not sure if I will ever want to breed but they will be on jabs until I decide for definite to have them neutered (which is highly likely!) Cute harnesses at the ready!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> So a large rabbit hutch with a run should be ok? I'm thinking two poley jills as then they will have company. Not sure if I will ever want to breed but they will be on jabs until I decide for definite to have them neutered (which is highly likely!) Cute harnesses at the ready!


Yes, ferrets are fine to be housed outdoors. I prefer hobbs to jills, simply because I find them more docile & less nippy, & I prefer the bigger size. Polecat marked ferrets are my favourite. When I had my ferrets, I used to take them in the front garden on their harnesses for a play in the grass. One man who walked past asked me if they were Badgers!!! :crazy:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I have just read this thread and had hysterics. What a lovely friendly bunch you are :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

memzy emma said:


> I have just read this thread and had hysterics. What a lovely friendly bunch you are :lol2:


Hiya Emma, & welcome to the madhouse! We could do with more posters in this thread.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Colin - I don't mind the small size but smell is a big factor although I am well aware females can stink as much my housemate said females only so I am amenable to that. Don't really mind which tbh!

Emma - welcome . This is definitely the place if you want to watch me needling Colin and then watch him throwing the teddy out of the cot. - Love you really Col  :lol2:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Your all mad I love it ......should if right in :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Colin - I don't mind the small size but smell is a big factor although I am well aware females can stink as much my housemate said females only so I am amenable to that. Don't really mind which tbh!
> 
> Emma - welcome . This is definitely the place if you want to watch me needling Colin and then watch him throwing the teddy out of the cot. - Love you really Col  :lol2:


I have a spare double tiered hutch in the garden & told Clark I wanted to get a 2 baby ferrets for it. He said no!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

memzy emma said:


> Your all mad I love it ......should if right in :2thumb:


Glad we have another inhabitant to the asylum then! :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I have a spare double tiered hutch in the garden & told Clark I wanted to get a 2 baby ferrets for it. He said no!


I am feeling an excuse for visiting and liberating the hutch from you coming on  "I was in the area" lols 

Clark is mean. No meerkats AND no ferret kits! Bad Clark!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I am feeling an excuse for visiting and liberating the hutch from you coming on  "I was in the area" lols
> 
> Clark is mean. No meerkats AND no ferret kits! Bad Clark!


He is isn't he? I told him an empty hutch just sitting there is temptation for me to get something to live in it! We also have a rabbit hutch with a run underneath that goes straight onto grass that is empty. I told him it would be good for 3 bantam hens. He said no, in other words that bagan with Fs, Bs, Ts, etc etc. :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like blanket "no more animals" (sorry to swear folks!)!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I applied for a job last week - as a bird keeper at Twycross Zoo! If I get it, we will be moving down there. :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I applied for a job last week - as a bird keeper at Twycross Zoo! If I get it, we will be moving down there. :gasp:


I used 2 live 10 mins from there in Cadeby. Very posh area so hope u have plenty of money


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I used 2 live 10 mins from there in Cadeby. Very posh area so hope u have plenty of money


Hey Selina! I have buggar all money-wise! There is accomodation available with the job, so that would be where we would live. Fingers crossed.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Selina! I have buggar all money-wise! There is accomodation available with the job, so that would be where we would live. Fingers crossed.


Ok make sure u like tea and biscuits and china lol. My sister went to Twycross private school. We always said she was kept in the chimp house.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Ok make sure u like tea and biscuits and china lol. My sister went to Twycross private school. We always said she was kept in the chimp house.


Hahaha, Im as common as muck, so they will have to take me as I am!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hahaha, Im as common as muck, so they will have to take me as I am!


Hehehehehehehe im sure you will have fun . Plus watch out for all the rich lads that just want to get in ur pants


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hehehehehehehe im sure you will have fun . Plus watch out for all the rich lads that just want to get in ur pants


Ooooooooo, :gasp: hehe


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Job plus there then Col! 

I am feeling very grumpy today. Landlady reversed her decision on my ferrets. She said ok but she has now spoken to her boyfriend and he has advised her not to let me keep them as they "smell really bad and are aggressive" so if my current housemate goes "no new tenant will want to move in". As I explained they will be housed outdoors and the ones I was going to go for are already hand tame. Basically the misinformed boy said no so foot down. Really gutted! The hutch was going to be a gift from my OH for my birthday next week and my sister was going to give me the harnesses. Had to ask them to take things back if they have already shopped. How annoying!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Job plus there then Col!
> 
> I am feeling very grumpy today. Landlady reversed her decision on my ferrets. She said ok but she has now spoken to her boyfriend and he has advised her not to let me keep them as they "smell really bad and are aggressive" so if my current housemate goes "no new tenant will want to move in". As I explained they will be housed outdoors and the ones I was going to go for are already hand tame. Basically the misinformed boy said no so foot down. Really gutted! The hutch was going to be a gift from my OH for my birthday next week and my sister was going to give me the harnesses. Had to ask them to take things back if they have already shopped. How annoying!


Aww, thats crap hun. I hate the old fashioned crud people say about ferrets being nasty, smelly, etc etc. Your land-ladies boyfriend wants a slap.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thats crap hun. I hate the old fashioned crud people say about ferrets being nasty, smelly, etc etc. Your land-ladies boyfriend wants a slap.


My sentiments exactly. *pout* *sulk* so I will be moving house again at the end of this contract. Need a small house with a decent garden cause having seen pictures of someone's new baby I want a coati too!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Oo Col, you heard anything about your job yet huni?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> My sentiments exactly. *pout* *sulk* so I will be moving house again at the end of this contract. Need a small house with a decent garden cause having seen pictures of someone's new baby I want a coati too!


Heehee my fault again:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Oo Col, you heard anything about your job yet huni?


Nope, not heard back yet, & the job I applied for has been taken off the website, so either the vacancy has been filled or they are sorting through applications.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Heehee my fault again:2thumb:


That Sallie's a bad influence! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

africa said:


> Heehee my fault again:2thumb:





Zoo-Man said:


> That Sallie's a bad influence! :devil:


Rather Sallie just helps not that I need much encouragement. Sallie - if you want a Bertie babysitter (or an Oreo, Mimi or 'noush sitter etc etc) I'm ya gal!



Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, not heard back yet, & the job I applied for has been taken off the website, so either the vacancy has been filled or they are sorting through applications.


Fingers crossed that you get an interview. I suspect they would send you a letter saying that you were unsucessful if they have already filled it but probably just that the application deadline has now passed so they have taken it down to save any further entries! Good luck hun!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I have a spare double tiered hutch in the garden & told Clark I wanted to get a 2 baby ferrets for it. He said no!


Of course i said no! You've been told "NO MORE ANIMALS"



Nix said:


> I am feeling an excuse for visiting and liberating the hutch from you coming on  "I was in the area" lols
> 
> Clark is mean. No meerkats AND no ferret kits! Bad Clark!


I'm not mean just sensible.



Zoo-Man said:


> He is isn't he? I told him an empty hutch just sitting there is temptation for me to get something to live in it! We also have a rabbit hutch with a run underneath that goes straight onto grass that is empty. I told him it would be good for 3 bantam hens. He said no, in other words that bagan with Fs, Bs, Ts, etc etc. :lol2:


Again i've told you a number of time's now "NO MORE ANIMALS"



Nix said:


> Sounds like blanket "no more animals" (sorry to swear folks!)!!!!


It is!



Zoo-Man said:


> Hahaha, Im as common as muck, so they will have to take me as I am!


He really is as common as muck!



selina20 said:


> Hehehehehehehe im sure you will have fun . Plus watch out for all the rich lads that just want to get in ur pants


There won't be any of that goning on! That's my job!



Zoo-Man said:


> That Sallie's a bad influence! :devil:


Yeah sallie! A very bad influence!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Of course i said no! You've been told "NO MORE ANIMALS"
> 
> I'm not mean just sensible.
> 
> ...


So Clark am I to assume you aren't a furry lover? Oh wait, you love Col, hmm that logic just fell down. Damn! Your job eh - better make sure you are doing it right :whistling2: don't want Col thinking of all of those nice rich boys which will pay for his meerkats!  

Clark are we supposed to think you are refined? 

Bah Sallie isn't a bad influence, more a kindred spirit  :devil::2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sallie did you see, there is a new weenie coonie baby on the forum. Awwh


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got a letter back from Bristol Zoo yesterday morning, saying unfortunately I had not been sucessful! Bummer!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Sallie did you see, there is a new weenie coonie baby on the forum. Awwh


I saw him he's a cutie:2thumb:

Sorry you didn't get the job Colin :devil:

Maybe we should all club together and buy Borth zoo it's up at £850k:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> I saw him he's a cutie:2thumb:
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the job Colin :devil:
> 
> Maybe we should all club together and buy Borth zoo it's up at £850k:mf_dribble:


Thanks Sal. Where is Borth Zoo? I've never heard of that one!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Heres a qeustion colin.

What made you aquire marmmys?

Its just curiosity


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Sal. Where is Borth Zoo? I've never heard of that one!


Here you go 

www.*animalarium.co.uk

*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Heres a qeustion colin.
> 
> What made you aquire marmmys?
> 
> Its just curiosity


I used to work at a farm-zoo type of thing in Blackburn, where I used to help teach teenagers with learning difficulties about animal care. We had alsorts of animals - the normal domestic species, birds, reptiles, farm animals, as well as llamas, reindeer, alpacas, owls, emu, rhea, wild boar, fallow deer, & a troop of Common marmosets. The breeding pair had 4 of their offspring with them, & the mother was pregnant. So they were to advertise the 2 older offspring (a male & a female) for sale. I asked the boss about acquiring them, & he told me if I wanted them I could take them & pay for them in installments out of my wages. He told me to look on the internet for someone to swap males with, so I would form an unrelated pair. I found a man in Scotland to swap males with. And thats about it lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Here you go
> 
> www.*animalarium.co.uk*


That link wont work for me Sallie


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

That zoos been for sale for ages if i won the lottery lol


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Thats well cool colin.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Thats well cool colin.


Do you live in the North West? For some reason, I have the impression that your a sensible teenage lad who lives not too far away from me. :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

North east lol me sensible i dont think so what ever gave u that impression.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> North east lol me sensible i dont think so what ever gave u that impression.


Cos your posts give the impression that your heads screwed on right! : victory:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

thats u on my christmas card list lol

Send me lola


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> thats u on my christmas card list lol
> 
> Send me lola


Ooo goody! As long as the christmas card contains a voucher for 2 free Meerkats! :whistling2:

Lola is my green diva! She has needs & requirements that I have been specially trained for. If she was a human, she would be like Mariah Carey! :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

lol u dont no how happy a parrot would make me lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> lol u dont no how happy a parrot would make me lmao


They are great, I love em to bits. I must admit, I am a bit of a parrot geek & have probably around 50 books on parrots, all the different species, behaviour, etc. The bible in my collection is Parrots Of The World, which is a big thick hardback book that my parents got me one christmas, & was about £99. It has every single species of parrot in it :flrt:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Im the same i used have a few large parrakeets and a conure a few years back when i was hermit and just had animals for company lol id rescue one anyday of the week. I was gonna with birdline but am sick of haveing emails not replied to and shiz.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Im the same i used have a few large parrakeets and a conure a few years back when i was hermit and just had animals for company lol id rescue one anyday of the week. I was gonna with birdline but am sick of haveing emails not replied to and shiz.


After hearing some of what Birdline are like, & seeing that they wing-clip their display birds, very badly I might add, I would not do much with them to be honest mate.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

they took my money tho aslong it went to help the birds am not arsed.

Am just constant let down i might try again but i wont bother ill just save up lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> they took my money tho aslong it went to help the birds am not arsed.
> 
> Am just constant let down i might try again but i wont bother ill just save up lol


Why not sod them & just keep an eye open for any parrots being rehomed in your area bud?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Ive been waiting 7 years lmao


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Ive been waiting 7 years lmao


Good things come to those who wait my friend! But whoever came up with that saying must have had the patience of a saint! :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

am still waiting lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> am still waiting lol


Awww. Are you on Facebook?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

yes are u?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> yes are u?


Yes, add me - Colin Hartley


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

done:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I got a letter back from Bristol Zoo yesterday morning, saying unfortunately I had not been sucessful! Bummer!


That sucks Col  hopw something else comes up soon



africa said:


> I saw him he's a cutie:2thumb:
> 
> Sorry you didn't get the job Colin :devil:
> 
> Maybe we should all club together and buy Borth zoo it's up at £850k:mf_dribble:


Bah I couldn't give you £85 at the moment, just paid the £100 deposit on my corset. OUCH!



ferretman said:


> North east lol me sensible i dont think so what ever gave u that impression.


Hurrah for the North East. I'm in York, where abouts are you?

Col - I am going to facebook stalk you now. Look out for the Nic with a ridiculous name adding you on FB. That's me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> That sucks Col  hopw something else comes up soon
> 
> 
> Bah I couldn't give you £85 at the moment, just paid the £100 deposit on my corset. OUCH!
> ...


Nic, I've added you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Indeed I added you too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Thanks for the message, my email informed me of your 'hello' this morning!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Indeed I added you too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Thanks for the message, my email informed me of your 'hello' this morning!


:lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I'm just outside teeside nix


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: back to Col

Ferretman - about and hour and a half from me then!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bump! :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I think the thread has keeled over and given up!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I think the thread has keeled over and given up!


Cos you buggared off & abandoned it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lolly, my Chihuahua, was entered into the Lancashire Evening Post's Pet Posers competition, & the pictures are in todays paper. Please could you guys vote for her to win by texting (PETSLEP 130) to 63333? Texts cost 50p, plus your standard text charge. Many thanks xx


----------

